# A video about High fructose corn syrup



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought this was a good little video 
He rambles a little but I agree with what he says 
He usually does gold and silver analyses.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think he offers some good info, but he DOES ramble on. It takes him a while to get to it and he trails off quite a bit. I remember a year or two ago when the HFCS people were producing TV commercials talking about how healthy their product was. In every instance they referred to is as "corn sugar" instead of corn syrup and had a woman walking through a very pretty country field touting how natural and wonderful corn sugar is. Talk about smoke and mirrors. When it comes to food the best advice I was ever given was by my weight lifting coach in high school "If God made it, eat it. If a scientist made it, pass.". And that was back in the early days of processed and franken foods being pushed on us.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have a hard time accepting nutritional information from some guy in a youtube video. No matter what it is there's always someone who says it's bad for you. Crops that were modified by selective breeding are safe but crops that were modified by genetic engineering are bad. Crops that are produced by 12th century technology are now called "organic" and that's somehow better for you even though they lack the precise mix of soil nutrients necessary for optimum plant growth. It all sounds like anti-science ignorance with a dash of nature worship to me.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't even get me started on food and the things we eat. UGH..I am amazed at what we do to our bodies.

Now don't get me wrong, I love a good junk food from time to time but in moderation it's fine.

SIGH...

I'll leave my soap box in the crate and go back to watcher Preppers...just to see how my neighbors might view me right now.

CM4ever


----------

